

The Heart of Silicon Valley (1997) - byrneseyeview
http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/fortune_archive/1997/07/07/228653/index.htm

======
edw519
What would be even more helpful would be an article about the Heart of Silicon
Valley from 2017.

------
wallflower
1) "During a break, when asked how she [Ann Winblad of Hummer Winblad] finds
time to devote nearly an entire day to hearing student presentations, she
says, 'I love this. This is such a great day. It's all part of a _great_
_food_ _chain_.'"

2) "Anyone could have said to me, 'Wait, this isn't academic work,'" Clark [of
SGI, Netscape, Healtheon] says. "They don't get all huffy about the _purity_
_of_ _academia_."

